# Woman steals Calif. sheriff's SUV, is captured



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Associated Press

A woman stole a sheriff's vehicle and led authorities on a pursuit through the Antelope Valley for two hours today, weaving among lanes and running red lights and stop signs before she was captured, authorities said.

Four deputies, some with guns drawn, swarmed the black-and-white vehicle when it finally stopped, hammering on the windows before pulling open the door and dragging the woman to the ground. She was handcuffed and taken away.

No injuries were reported.

A deputy was talking to the 25-year-old woman about a stolen car when she apparently panicked and took the SUV at about 9:20 a.m. in Littlerock, Los Angeles County sheriff's Sgt. Paul Patterson said.

The deputy had left the engine running while he talked to her.

The woman was "unstable," and she wept and screamed into the radio of the sport utility vehicle as she drove, Los Angeles County sheriff's Deputy Oscar Butao said.

"The vehicle is equipped with weapons but they are secure and locked," Patterson said.
A crisis negotiating team talked to her by the vehicle's radio and that seemed to calm her down, Patterson said.

Butao said the woman told the negotiators she didn't want to go to jail and they told her "that this is not the way to do it."

Her mother and boyfriend both spoke to her as well, Butao said.

Despite promises to stop, she would speed up again, he said.

The SUV wound through Palmdale and Lancaster as authorities followed by helicopter and on the ground but kept their distance.

After about 90 minutes, a rear tire blew after earlier running over a spike strip. The tire fell off but the woman continued driving on the rim.

When the SUV finally stopped, deputies in two cars that had been pacing her ran up and made the arrest.

The Antelope Valley is in the high desert north of Los Angeles.








_Copyright 2005 Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten, or redistributed._


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Video:

http://www.cbs2.com/video/[email protected]


----------



## tomcats (Aug 26, 2005)

" But sarge I was just running into dunks real quick!"


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Aren't the weapons rack keys on the car keyring?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

SOT_II said:


> Aren't the weapons rack keys on the car keyring?


If the sheriffs patrol cars are like ours, the shotgun rack doesn't use a key. As long as the car is on, it's just a button that releases the shotgun. All she had to do was push it. Maybe MSW can answer this one for sure.


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

LA Copper said:


> If the sheriffs patrol cars are like ours, the shotgun rack doesn't use a key. As long as the car is on, it's just a button that releases the shotgun. All she had to do was push it. Maybe MSW can answer this one for sure.


A button? What kind of new-fangled technology is that for a shotgun rack? Sorry, I really don't know the answer to that question; I have not seen the inside of a real Sheriff's patrol car in 13 years. (I've been in helicopters for the last 8 years and in undercover cars and vans for five years before that.) The shotgun we have mounted behind the desk at our Aviation Unit is in an old style mount/lock; same mount/lock, and uses the same little key as I used in patrol in 1980! (Good thing too; us aviation guys are mostly dinosaurs and relics of days gone by.)


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

thank god she didn't steal a bird


----------



## THE RP (Oct 1, 2005)

* The shotgun we have mounted behind the desk*

I guess you guys don't like company around the office...Maybe it's there to repel boarders or something or those damn mountain lions?


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

THE RP said:


> * The shotgun we have mounted behind the desk*
> 
> I guess you guys don't like company around the office...Maybe it's there to repel boarders or something or those damn mountain lions?


All of our stations have shotguns mounted behind the desk (out of sight of the public) also. It wouldn't be the first time someone has attacked a police facility around here.


----------

